# Out and about with my Squonker



## Rob Fisher (22/10/15)

The Lil Pinch's first outing into the wide world! Oscars for ribs!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Jimba (22/10/15)

This is so disturbing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (23/10/15)

mmmm ribs and a good vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/15)

Out and About with my Lil Pinch! Was with my wife so chose a salad!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (3/11/15)

@Rob Fisher , any suggestions, from whom can I order a cyclone, vendors overseas. Local, no luck


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/15)

I'm attempting to get some at the moment... if I come right then Vape Decadence will have them for sale. Just waiting for my US contact to talk to his contact in the Philippines. I hoping to secure some Cyclones, Hornets and PDA's. All of them share the concave deck I love so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/15)

Ribs again... and with salad because HRH was with me!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/15)

Awesome evening out at the 1000 Hills Chef School... 5 course meal with paired wines! 

Trout was really YUM!


Chicken Dinner! <-- Really it was!



The dessert was sublime... taste explosion!



Very nice craft beer and some nice wines!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/15)

Cee Cee #2 went out for her first outing tonight... and what else but some ribs at Oscars!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (9/11/15)

Lol @Rob Fisher , that is a classic mod on the plate Rob Fisher shot!
Cee cee eating the chips

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , that is a classic mod on the plate Rob Fisher shot!
> Cee cee eating the chips



Hehehe... the waitress thought I had lost my mind... the manager knows me well and came over and took the shot with me holding the knife like a dagger!  Anthea and the girls looked on and told me I need help.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (9/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... the waitress thought I had lost my mind... the manager knows me well and came over and took the shot with me holding the knife like a dagger!  Anthea and the girls looked on and told me I need help.



Classic Rob, classic!
I can just imagine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/15)

Tried a new restaurant in Umhlanga... awesome service and great meal!

Glass of good red to calm the nerves...



Lamb Kebabs to start,



Peri Peri Chicken well done! Yum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

Now im hungry @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/15)

Silver said:


> Now im hungry @Rob Fisher !



It was delicious... and the Amoretta Don Pedro to end off was awesome! Schluuurp!


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

@Rob Fisher , HRH says "Where's dessert?"
She says you cant just stop there...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

Lol, ok, posted before i saw the amaretto
No fine will be levied on the finesmaster!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , HRH says "Where's dessert?"
> She says you cant just stop there...



When it arrived I dived in and forgot to take a pic!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jimba (22/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 38849


Oh for the love of ...


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/16)

Casper the JB Squonker went out for it's first trip!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## DoubleD (10/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Casper the JB Squonker went out for it's first trip!
> View attachment 45587
> View attachment 45588



Classy looking setup

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/2/16)

I took my JB Squonker out to the front gate. Back from the modmaster after some TLC. Thank you @Genosmate.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Stevape;) (15/6/16)

My wife sent me this photo and said post it in your out and about. So here goes all the way from Mendoza Argentina with Drip box. 
Having some pizza

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (15/6/16)

Stevape;) said:


> My wife sent me this photo and said post it in your out and about. So here goes all the way from Mendoza Argentina with Drip box.
> Having some pizza
> View attachment 57831


Great stuff. In the middle of their wine country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (16/6/16)

Hanging out with the Leprachaun at the park

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

Awesome @Lushen - the leprechaun looks at home there
Which park is that?
And i dont see any exotic beverages... is everything ok?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/6/16)

Love this thread. How did I miss it before.

Squonker'natic here. Since Reosmods is semi-retired, I need to broaden my horizons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lushen (16/6/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Lushen - the leprechaun looks at home there
> Which park is that?
> And i dont see any exotic beverages... is everything ok?



Lol @Silver everything is ok.
It was a training day for the dogs, and I was driving, so no alcoholic beverages for me then 
The place is called Walkhaven, just around the corner from Lanseria airport. It's a dog park.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (16/6/16)

Is this better @Silver
Now that I'm home

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (16/6/16)

Lushen said:


> Is this better @Silver
> Now that I'm home


Stunning drip tip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (16/6/16)

Andre said:


> Stunning drip tip.


And wine...


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

Lushen said:


> Is this better @Silver
> Now that I'm home



Thats more like it @Lushen

By the way, that park looked very nice. Didnt know of such a park for dog training. One learns something new every day. Hope the dogs got well trained.


----------



## Lushen (16/6/16)

Silver said:


> Thats more like it @Lushen
> 
> By the way, that park looked very nice. Didnt know of such a park for dog training. One learns something new every day. Hope the dogs got well trained.



It's a normal dog park where everyone lets their dogs run free and swim in the dams.
Off course, they need to be socialized dogs.
They also have an awesome pizza place.

I just use the place for training my dogs. The dams are perfect for water retrieve training.
And also the normal Sunday morning trail run with the dogs.

@Andre it's a stunning drip tip made by @hands to match my mod. That man has some crazy talent. White corian bone and pure silver, just classy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Lushen (16/6/16)

I know it's off topic @Silver
But this is what we do with the dogs while my wife practices her photography











Ok, back on topic now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

Great action shots there @Lushen 
Your wife is very good with that
Second photo is super!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (17/6/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Love this thread. How did I miss it before.
> 
> Squonker'natic here. Since Reosmods is semi-retired, I need to broaden my horizons.



Semi retired maybe, but Robert has over 1000 Reos in stock and ready to ship that can can be bought any time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (17/6/16)

Way off the topic, my two children.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/6/16)

Also need to off topic, however Fred always keeps me company at work while I squonk outside... 

He's a beautiful Airedale 




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (17/6/16)

Burger Time.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Stevape;) (19/6/16)

Another pic from Argentina Bariloche out om the lake

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stevape;) (19/6/16)

Seems she is enjoying the out and about pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (19/6/16)

Stevape;) said:


> Another pic from Argentina Bariloche out om the lake
> View attachment 58195


Stunning. Are you on holiday? Had some of their chocolate yet?


----------



## Stevape;) (19/6/16)

@Andre Sadly I'm at home looking after the kids only my wife is there. She has gone to the Swiss colony today for those famous chocolates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (10/7/16)

What a great Sunday braai. Black Gold, Thod/Thump and Metador Special Reserve. What a combination.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/16)

Petrus said:


> What a great Sunday braai. Black Gold, Thod/Thump and Metador Special Reserve. What a combination.
> View attachment 60353



Love that Black Gold but it's dangerous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (10/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Love that Black Gold but it's dangerous!


Hehe @Rob Fisher I think I must not sub ohm.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (16/7/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (16/7/16)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 60940


You have to tell us what you are eating. 
In my opinion they are being very minimalistic with the cheese.


----------



## Petrus (16/7/16)

Christos said:


> You have to tell us what you are eating.
> In my opinion they are being very minimalistic with the cheese.


@Christos, at a farm stall outside town, The Cabin, it is a savoury mice pancake with cheese and a home brew beer.


----------



## Christos (16/7/16)

Petrus said:


> @Christos, at a farm stall outside town, The Cabin, it is a savoury mice pancake with cheese and a home brew beer.


I hope you didn't pay for the dribble if cheese


----------



## Andre (16/7/16)

Petrus said:


> @Christos, it is a savoury *mice* pancake with cheese and a home brew beer.


Savour *mice* pancake - frugal in those parts are they.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (16/7/16)

Andre said:


> Savour *mice* pancake - frugal in those parts are you.


I am indeed. Always telling my wife there is not enough cheese. 
I would be happy if the top was golden brown with cheese.


----------



## Andre (16/7/16)

Christos said:


> I am indeed. Always telling my wife there is not enough cheese.
> I would be happy if the top was golden brown with cheese.


I was referring to the *mice*, not the cheese.


----------



## Christos (16/7/16)

Andre said:


> I was referring to the *mice*, not the cheese.


I know  I prefer my cheese with some mince.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (16/7/16)

If I could represent my love for cheese graphically it would be this fat cat which belongs to my MIL. 
This cat used to sleep with me exclusively when she was a kitten. 




Reo for scale.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (16/7/16)

Andre said:


> Savour *mice* pancake - frugal in those parts are they.


@Andre, @Christos, sorry guys savory mince......hehe


----------



## Andre (16/7/16)

Petrus said:


> @Andre, @Christos, sorry guys savory mince......hehe


Hehe, we know. Got to pull your leg.


----------



## Petrus (23/7/16)

Time to support the Lions with some good whisky and some Ashy Bac.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/7/16)

Petrus said:


> Time to support the Lions with some good whisky and some Ashy Bac.
> View attachment 61675



Ooh, AshyBac
I need to restock
Nice one @Petrus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (31/7/16)

Silver said:


> Ooh, AshyBac
> I need to restock
> Nice one @Petrus


Been vaping Ashybac the last couple of weeks, what a superb tobacco juice

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Petrus (31/7/16)

Stephen said:


> Been vaping Ashybac the last couple of weeks, what a superb tobacco juice


@Stephen, get some ELP Special Reserve from Vape Cartel , they got stock, you will love it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stephen (31/7/16)

Petrus said:


> @Stephen, get some ELP Special Reserve from Vape Cartel , they got stock, you will love it.


Already got it (230ml's worth). Very nice juice, currently using it on the Reo Grand with the Nuppin for DLH's. Ashybac is in the mini using a Reomiser 2. Its still early days but I prefer Ashybac.

Picked up some Uncle Junks Jon Wayne yesterday, which I'm looking forward to trying from a Tobacco perspective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Stephen said:


> Already got it (230ml's worth). Very nice juice, currently using it on the Reo Grand with the Nuppin for DLH's. Ashybac is in the mini using a Reomiser 2. Its still early days but I prefer Ashybac.
> 
> Picked up some Uncle Junks Jon Wayne yesterday, which I'm looking forward to trying from a Tobacco perspective.



Please let us know how the Jon Wayne goes @Stephen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lushen (31/7/16)

A family get away to the Burg this weekend

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Lushen (7/8/16)

Good morning Ballito

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

Aah, lovely @Lushen!
Envious as i look at your pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mac75 (2/9/16)

Time to vape. Systems are ready long before new store launch 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Lushen (2/9/16)

At the Bulls vs Lions
Bad pic, but great cheer leaders

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Moey_Ismail (2/9/16)

Stephen said:


> Been vaping Ashybac the last couple of weeks, what a superb tobacco juice





Silver said:


> Please let us know how the Jon Wayne goes @Stephen





Petrus said:


> @Stephen, get some ELP Special Reserve from Vape Cartel , they got stock, you will love it.


Have you giys tried Vapbucco from Vape Cartel? If you like tobacco vapes give it a shot. All 4 juices in the line are amazing 
Rum and maple, Honey and vanilla, Cherry, Sweet nuts. Try it, you'll thank me later

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Have you giys tried Vapbucco from Vape Cartel? If you like tobacco vapes give it a shot. All 4 juices in the line are amazing
> Rum and maple, Honey and vanilla, Cherry, Sweet nuts. Try it, you'll thank me later



Tried two briefly at VapeCon and liked them
Definitely going to order them soon and give them a good go
I have a feeling my mom is going to like the Cherry one
Thanks @Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (2/9/16)

Silver said:


> Tried two briefly at VapeCon and liked them
> Definitely going to order them soon and give them a good go
> I have a feeling my mom is going to like the Cherry one
> Thanks @Moey_Ismail


Guys I am on the DIY wagon at the moment and must admit, I think I am sorted. I finally got the perfect menthol and perfect tobacco's. Thanks, will give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/9/16)

Mac75 said:


> Time to vape. Systems are ready long before new store launch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gorgeous

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lushen (3/9/16)

Chilling in the VIP lounge at the SA Festival of motoring

Beers for me and cocktails for the wife

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie (3/9/16)

Lushen said:


> Chilling in the VIP lounge at the SA Festival of motoring
> 
> Beers for me and cocktails for the wife


Oh... get away with those Origen pics  



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mac75 (3/9/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Oh... get away with those Origen pics
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (3/9/16)

Lushen said:


> Chilling in the VIP lounge at the SA Festival of motoring
> 
> Beers for me and cocktails for the wife



Major FOMO on the festival of motoring so Im gonna raise you one beer and one squonker lol







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (3/9/16)

Mac75 said:


> Major FOMO on the festival of motoring so Im gonna raise you one beer and one squonker lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful mod. Is it a SVA?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75 (3/9/16)

Petrus said:


> Beautiful mod. Is it a SVA?



Thanks @Petrus. Yes it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (3/9/16)

I love those SVA mods. I am waiting for my SVA PENGUIN.


----------



## Mac75 (3/9/16)

Petrus said:


> I love those SVA mods. I am waiting for my SVA PENGUIN.



Lovely!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lushen (3/9/16)

Mac75 said:


> Major FOMO on the festival of motoring so Im gonna raise you one beer and one squonker lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You win! That's an absolutely beautiful squonker


----------



## Mac75 (3/9/16)

Lushen said:


> You win! That's an absolutely beautiful squonker



Lets call it a draw. The Leprechaun is in a league of its own 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen (3/9/16)

Trying out regulated squonking for the first time

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Flava (3/9/16)

Nice pairing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Lushen (4/9/16)

Flava said:


> Nice pairing.



Damn, that blue looks pretty...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (11/9/16)

Out at the Farmers Market here in Fourways. Great place and atmosphere. Brilliant food as well. Don’t be fooled by the container, that’s one of the best Paella I’ve eaten in a long time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (28/9/16)



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 69560


A little off-topic here but how did you find the beer? I bought it solely for the kick-ass label, but was very pleasantly surprised at how delicious it was!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Stosta said:


> A little off-topic here but how did you find the beer? I bought it solely for the kick-ass label, but was very pleasantly surprised at how delicious it was!


You disagree with the label being kick-ass or the taste @Tai ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (29/9/16)

Stosta said:


> A little off-topic here but how did you find the beer? I bought it solely for the kick-ass label, but was very pleasantly surprised at how delicious it was!


@Stosta, I liked it as well. I love my ale's. I try to visit the Brewery at Clarens at least once a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (29/9/16)

Stosta said:


> You disagree with the label being kick-ass or the taste @Tai ?


I think @Tai don't like ale's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Petrus said:


> @Stosta, I liked it as well. I love my ale's. I try to visit the Brewery at Clarens at least once a month.


Clarens Brewery?! 

I went there once, and I was determined to bring back a box of beer with one of everything. Then I tasted the Clarens Blonde and just took home three cases of that instead. Man that was a good purchase, it didn't last long... I'm sad now, thanks for that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Then I tasted the Clarens Blonde



Was staring at this in amazement till I read the next part of the sentence @Stosta 

Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Silver said:


> Was staring at this in amazement till I read the next part of the sentence @Stosta
> 
> Lol


Haha! I'm usually a brunette kind of man, but this blonde was special

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tai (29/9/16)

Lol... that label is kick ass. Cant comment on the taste, not given it a go. Im more of a Weiss guy... CBC Amber weiss gets my vote

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (29/9/16)

Out and about at Prime Grill in Cedar Square
Roasted Bone Marrow Starter



Pepper Crusted Rump grilled to perfection

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus (30/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Out and about at Prime Grill in Cedar Square
> Roasted Bone Marrow Starter
> View attachment 69725
> 
> ...


Oh my soul. That looks super lekker. Wow.


----------



## Lushen (30/9/16)

Sushi and wine with HRH

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (30/9/16)

Lushen said:


> Sushi and wine with HRH


@Lushen, is it a black Tmod? Lovely setup and yummy food. Enjoy


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

Petrus said:


> @Stephen, get some ELP Special Reserve from Vape Cartel , they got stock, you will love it.


I killed 80ml of it today forcing me to phone in and reserve more bottles. It is a very good batch. When next I see Duncan I will give him a frigging bear hug I am that grateful for his creation.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (30/9/16)

FogFace said:


> I killed 80ml of it today forcing me to phone in and reserve more bottles. It is a very good batch. When next I see Duncan I will give him a frigging bear hug I am that grateful for his creation.


@FogFace, do you DIY?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

Tai said:


> Lol... that label is kick ass. Cant comment on the taste, not given it a go. Im more of a Weiss guy... CBC Amber weiss gets my vote


Welcome to the Deep South. You know Frans out in Scarbs? Excellent Weiss, good prices.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

Petrus said:


> @FogFace, do you DIY?


Yes Sir, but I am not worth the dirt on ELP's beards. I apologize for derailing the thread I am lurking just to research squonking and see what fellas use, but mention of Special Reserve and I cannot hold back. I live for that stuff.


----------



## Lushen (30/9/16)

Petrus said:


> @Lushen, is it a black Tmod? Lovely setup and yummy food. Enjoy



Yes Sir, it's my black cerakote TMod 
Loaded with Hazeworks Sunset...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (30/9/16)

FogFace said:


> Yes Sir, but I am not worth the dirt on ELP's beards. I apologize for derailing the thread I am lurking just to research squonking and see what fellas use, but mention of Special Reserve and I cannot hold back. I live for that stuff.



ELP special reserve is one of my favorite jooses. I use my BF Stumpy and do a dual Nichrome 3mm ID 7 wraps, about 0.3 ohms and it's pure bliss...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

Lushen said:


> ELP special reserve is one of my favorite jooses. I use my BF Stumpy and do a dual Nichrome 3mm ID 7 wraps, about 0.3 ohms and it's pure bliss...


Running it on 3 strands twisted 28g Nichrome myself. Nichrome and Special Reserve = HEAVEN. I will decide upon and invest in a BF atty soon!! Or have a Goon modified. I want to go squonk because I do at least 1600km on the road per week, and at each 2 hour rest stop I need to DRIP! May I request more info on the Stumpy good Sir, perhaps a link to the manufacturer? We have a favorite juice in common chances of me liking your atty are really good. Squonking noob here lol.


----------



## Lushen (30/9/16)

FogFace said:


> Running it on 3 strands twisted 28g Nichrome myself. Nichrome and Special Reserve = HEAVEN. I will decide upon and invest in a BF atty soon!! Or have a Goon modified. I want to go squonk because I do at least 1600km on the road per week, and at each 2 hour rest stop I need to DRIP! May I request more info on the Stumpy good Sir, perhaps a link to the manufacturer? We have a favorite juice in common chances of me liking your atty are really good. Squonking noob here lol.



My Stumpy BF was made by Catfish. A US Based modder. I don't think you can get them anymore. At best, check with Tom. You can ping him on the ECF forum. 

There may be somebody in SA with one that is not being used. Just watch the classifieds.

If you can find an original somewhere, you can get one of our local modders to make it a BF for you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

Lushen said:


> My Stumpy BF was made by Catfish. A US Based modder. I don't think you can get them anymore. At best, check with Tom. You can ping him on the ECF forum.
> 
> There may be somebody in SA with one that is not being used. Just watch the classifieds.
> 
> If you can find an original somewhere, you can get one of our local modders to make it a BF for you.


I have accepted the fact it will need to be a modded atty. I really hope the Goon can be modded for BF. Insane flavor atty it would be perfect. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## rogue zombie (1/10/16)

FogFace said:


> I have accepted the fact it will need to be a modded atty. I really hope the Goon can be modded for BF. Insane flavor atty it would be perfect. Thank you for the feedback.


Goon can be modded afaik.
There was a bf Goon for sale the other day.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Out and about at Prime Grill in Cedar Square
> Roasted Bone Marrow Starter
> View attachment 69725



Marrow Bones! My most favourite starter! Especially if there is fresh bread for it... @Blu_Marlin!


----------



## Lushen (1/10/16)

FogFace said:


> I have accepted the fact it will need to be a modded atty. I really hope the Goon can be modded for BF. Insane flavor atty it would be perfect. Thank you for the feedback.



The goon can definitely me modded
Speak to @Justin Pattrick who makes the Leprachaun. He can get it done for you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (1/10/16)

My braai nr. 3 is with my Tmod, happy holidays.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (29/10/16)

Tmod Madness.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate (9/11/16)

On the way home from the CT Vape Meet I decided to take the Garcia Pass thru the Langeberg Mountains in search of Olive Oil.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Petrus (4/12/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Petrus (16/12/16)

Braai Time, if I can't get an Ale it's a Stout

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (20/1/17)

It is a squonker's world:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (20/1/17)

Caramia said:


> It is a squonker's world:
> View attachment 82334
> View attachment 82335
> View attachment 82336
> ...


@Caramia, you have a beautiful collection. Your pictures is so beautiful make me go and grab my Therion immediately. By the way, I love a Strawberry Milkshake.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (21/1/17)

Petrus said:


> @Caramia, you have a beautiful collection. Your pictures is so beautiful make me go and grab my Therion immediately. By the way, I love a Strawberry Milkshake.


Thank you @Petrus! Also not many quite get close to ED's shakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (21/1/17)

My happy place. Ladybrand Guest House.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stephen (21/1/17)

Petrus said:


> My happy place. Ladybrand Guest House.
> View attachment 82409


@Petrus what is that bud


----------



## Petrus (21/1/17)

Stephen said:


> @Petrus what is that bud


It's a SVA Delrin with a Odis Atty.


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/1/17)

some time out of the city...well nearby for my daughters party...ziplining over the lake!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus (21/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> some time out of the city...well nearby for my daughters party...ziplining over the lake!
> 
> View attachment 82438


@incredible_hullk, I really like the HiCigar. Where can one get spare bottles?


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/1/17)

Petrus said:


> @incredible_hullk, I really like the HiCigar. Where can one get spare bottles?



@Petrus fasttech is the only option like all other bottles..they just not here or i havent seen them. i love this mod and for dtl the maze v2 is a good atty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (22/1/17)

Lost Vape, Snapdragon, and a perfect drip tip....life is good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Mahir (7/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> some time out of the city...well nearby for my daughters party...ziplining over the lake!
> 
> View attachment 82438



Does the maze rda come with a standard 510 connection as well? Or is it strictly for Squonking?


----------



## Scouse45 (7/2/17)

@Caramia gotta ask u a question wanna try squonking and u seem to hav many different mods. I've asked justin to let me know when he has leprechauns next but do U hav any advise on which r the best? Plan to pair it with a hadaly like the single coil option. Anyone with advise pls


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Does the maze rda come with a standard 510 connection as well? Or is it strictly for Squonking?


Both @Mahir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (7/2/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Caramia gotta ask u a question wanna try squonking and u seem to hav many different mods. I've asked justin to let me know when he has leprechauns next but do U hav any advise on which r the best? Plan to pair it with a hadaly like the single coil option. Anyone with advise pls


Hi @Scouse45, thanx for the vote of confidence, xx

I would say, if you have not tried squonking yet, maybe try the Pico Squeeze first - it is a great squonker starter as well as a nice little run around for going to the shop quickly.

The Leprechaun is stunning, so is the REO, but both these are straight mech mods and you have to know your builds and battery safety.
The Lep looks beautiful with a Hadaly, on the REO there is a little overhang, but not so much that my OCD overrides the vape quality.

The Kanger Dripbox (single batt 80, or double batt 160) is also an option, and not expensive.

There is also the Wraith by Council of Vapor - also a good device, albeit a bit bulky for a single batt and not USB chargable, but is regulated.

My absolute favourite is the Therion 75 BF, it does what is expected, and darn well. I just wished it had two batteries... But I have one of these in my hand permanently.

So, it boils down to your personal preference really, and how much you are willing to spend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Scouse45 (7/2/17)

Caramia said:


> Hi @Scouse45, thanx for the vote of confidence, xx
> 
> I would say, if you have not tried squonking yet, maybe try the Pico Squeeze first - it is a great squonker starter as well as a nice little run around for going to the shop quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. Ya look I own many a mod and many mechs I hav used for a long time so I'm confident with my building and understanding. Jus never tried squonking but would prefer a stable solid piece that's why it is leprechaun or reo for me. I always prefer rather investing in the solid quality stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/2/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (7/2/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Thanks a lot. Ya look I own many a mod and many mechs I hav used for a long time so I'm confident with my building and understanding. Jus never tried squonking but would prefer a stable solid piece that's why it is leprechaun or reo for me. I always prefer rather investing in the solid quality stuff


Pleasure!
Then you will not be disappointed in either one, they are LOVELY, hardy devices, and always look good, even age well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/2/17)

Caramia said:


> Pleasure!
> Then you will not be disappointed in either one, they are LOVELY, hardy devices, and always look good, even age well



And they mechs so you can easily sort out any glitch with ease.
This is one reason why the leprechaun pulled me so much.
The brilliant mind behind it lives right here on our back door so anything major can always be sorted.

But i mean not much can go wrong with a mech, as long as you take care of it and treat it like a lady

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/2/17)

what i will say, is that the kangertech gear on the regulated side has been way more robust, than the lost vape stuff.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/2/17)

My view at the moment if u want to regulated squonk..wait for the 2 cell lost Vape which is gonna open up lower ohm builds etc...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/2/17)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> what i will say, is that the kangertech gear on the regulated side has been way more robust, than the lost vape stuff.


Can relate with that...my triade went bust after 3 months...screen just went dead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Can relate with that...my triade went bust after 3 months...screen just went dead



Really bud? That's terrible... Well my Duo is in for repairs too


----------



## Caramia (7/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Can relate with that...my triade went bust after 3 months...screen just went dead


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> My view at the moment if u want to regulated squonk..wait for the 2 cell lost Vape which is gonna open up lower ohm builds etc...



What is this witch craft you are talking about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> What is this witch craft you are talking about


Looking for link...someone posted a 2 cell sqouno from lost vape coming...same shape as triade

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Really bud? That's terrible... Well my Duo is in for repairs too


Yep...very sad moment that was


----------



## Blu_Marlin (7/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> What is this witch craft you are talking about



Abracadabra Here

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/2/17)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Abracadabra Here



Ahhh yes i did see this.
I wasnt to impressed to be honest (mainly cause im not a fan of the Triade)
Wish they gave it more of a unique look like a wooden face plate and maybe more rounded around the edges.

That's just me though


----------



## stevie g (7/2/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Caramia gotta ask u a question wanna try squonking and u seem to hav many different mods. I've asked justin to let me know when he has leprechauns next but do U hav any advise on which r the best? Plan to pair it with a hadaly like the single coil option. Anyone with advise pls


 Leprechaun with Hadaly is the best squonker experience I've had so far and that's counting the REO I owned as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (7/2/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Caramia gotta ask u a question wanna try squonking and u seem to hav many different mods. I've asked justin to let me know when he has leprechauns next but do U hav any advise on which r the best? Plan to pair it with a hadaly like the single coil option. Anyone with advise pls





Scouse45 said:


> Thanks a lot. Ya look I own many a mod and many mechs I hav used for a long time so I'm confident with my building and understanding. Jus never tried squonking but would prefer a stable solid piece that's why it is leprechaun or reo for me. I always prefer rather investing in the solid quality stuff



A Hadaly on one of my Reo P67's... it's like they were made for each other.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Scouse45 (7/2/17)

Spydro said:


> A Hadaly on one of my Reo P67's... it's like they were made for each other.
> 
> View attachment 84288


Now that's gorgeous!! Anyone got a spare reo lying around for me

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (7/2/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Now that's gorgeous!! Anyone got a spare reo lying around for me



When I want to run them as squonkers on mech's, I prefer the Hadaly's on my Reo P67's /Reo 2015 Woodvil's because I am OCD about atty overhang on my other Reos. I have 4 P67's and 4 2015 Woodvil's, so the Krytens when they get here will also see use on them as well as they can also handle the Kryten's 24mm size without overhang.


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/2/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Now that's gorgeous!! Anyone got a spare reo lying around for me



I know what you mean brother those P67 are a thing of beauty. Ive only ever seen 1 go on sale in the classifieds in the space of a year and im so bummed i missed it 
At this point i think if even a pink p67 went up for sale i would buy it 

The P67 is one of my dream mods to own.

Love the look of the black and Silver @Spydro.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (7/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I know what you mean brother those P67 are a thing of beauty. Ive only ever seen 1 go on sale in the classifieds in the space of a year and im so bummed i missed it
> At this point i think if even a pink p67 went up for sale i would buy it
> 
> The P67 is one of my dream mods to own.
> ...



Unfortunately with Robert semi retiring the P67's have become very scarce. When he does occasionally make more short runs of them they sell out very fast. The 2015 Woodvil's are almost as scarce, but can be found in classifieds now and then. I doubt he will ever make anymore of them though (or any of the other sizes of Woodvil's for that matter).

According to bru Rob, his tittie pink Woodvil is called Salmon color.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/17)

@Spydro you inspired me to bring out the P67 and Hadaly!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Scouse45 (7/2/17)

That is the holy grail for me simply the top top!! Man how I want


----------



## Petrus (7/2/17)

Spydro said:


> A Hadaly on one of my Reo P67's... it's like they were made for each other.
> 
> View attachment 84288




￼￼￼It is a superb combination @Spydro

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/2/17)

Lovely stuff @Spydro , @Rob Fisher and @Petrus
All these P67....
I need a "DROOL" rating for this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (8/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro you inspired me to bring out the P67 and Hadaly!
> View attachment 84291



I hope you figure out how to set it up on your Reo to get the awesome flavor I get from both of mine (key word is RxW). The only issue I have with the Hadaly is the squonk pin hole should be larger. If I could access my drill press and machinists vise's in storage I could fix that though if I ever feel up to it. I'm thinking of running both of my Hadaly's and both of my Kryten's on P67's and 2015 Woodvil's. Would be a good excuse to have 2 of each in my daily rotations (I haven't used any of my Woodvil's except Calamity Jane for months). I have plenty of other RDA's I can drip that I also get excellent flavor from my DIY's with, many of them I can put monster builds in for the TC Mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (8/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Lovely stuff @Spydro , @Rob Fisher and @Petrus
> All these P67....
> I need a "DROOL" rating for this.



A little drool... the only picture I have made with my four P67's in it long before the Hadlay's. Scored the P67's all from the first batch of them, same as my four 2015 Woodvil's. A trick I learned from my earlier high end Euro gear days... when demand is so high and the quantity available low for all who want them you can't get squeamish about pulling the trigger on as many as you want. I started all of them off running 8 Nuppin's on them... another I had to fight thru the crowd for and get creative to score that many of them. The down side is I have a hellofalotof Reo Grand's, Mini 2.1's, Mini 1.0's that were mostly retired by them, and a lot of other Woodvil's that suffered the same fate after I got my 2015 Woodies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## M5000 (8/2/17)

@Caramia awesome pics, I feel like doing a photoshoot, but first I need to get the OL16 shining like that. What do you use to clean and shine them?

@Scouse45 the Therion is lovely and it looks great, and this may be minor but the internal layout is really annoying, I haven't gotten used to it but I still use it. The HCigar VT Inbox is not as fashionable but extremely easy to live with. It's very noticeably lighter than the Therion and juicing up or changing the battery is as simple as it gets. Great feel in the hand and button layout does not conflict with the squonk bottle press at all. Also well priced and the Maze RDA that it comes with is quite neat and it has mad airflow, probably the most airflow I've used. It is the kid of Mr. Halcyon and Mrs. Therion, a perfect 50/50 mix.

Kanger Dripbox 2 80w should be a better bet than the Pico Squeeze, and GBox from Geekvape also seems good for starter squonkers. A small regulated squonker won't go to waste when you upgrade, there's always an atty looking for a home.

CoV Wraith - from experience I would not recommend this at all. The looks are great, but when the paint is peeled not so much. Has some pros but the cons are too big and at not much cheaper than the VT Inbox you can't even compare them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (8/2/17)

Spydro said:


> A little drool... the only picture I have made with my four P67's in it long before the Hadlay's. Scored the P67's all from the first batch of them, same as my four 2015 Woodvil's. A trick I learned from my earlier high end Euro gear days... when demand is so high and the quantity available low for all who want them you can't get squeamish about pulling the trigger on as many as you want. I started all of them off running 8 Nuppin's on them... another I had to fight thru the crowd for and get creative to score that many of them. The down side is I have a hellofalotof Reo Grand's, Mini 2.1's, Mini 1.0's that were mostly retired by them, and a lot of other Woodvil's that suffered the same fate after I got my 2015 Woodies.
> 
> View attachment 84339


THAT is the best looking P67 IMO! The Stormtrooper one second from the left, absolutely incredible!

EDIT - Doh! Thanks @Blu_Marlin ! I actually meant the second one from the right! It's going to be a long day at this rate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (8/2/17)

Stosta said:


> THAT is the best looking P67 IMO! The Stormtrooper one second from the left, absolutely incredible!
> 
> EDIT - Doh! Thanks @Blu_Marlin ! I actually meant the second one from the right! It's going to be a long day at this rate



Second one from the right I call Magpixxx (I got over Star Wars a L O N G time ago, but not the talking pet magpies I had when a lad). Here with an authentic Manta V1/V2 hybrid that has been BF'd (have 2 of them).

Can see a Hadaly with white acrylic cap and black DT on Magpixxx when my Psyclone order gets here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (8/2/17)

Spydro said:


> Second one from the right I call Magpixxx (I got over Star Wars a L O N G time ago, but not the talking pet magpies I had when a lad). Here with an authentic Manta V1/V2 hybrid that has been BF'd (have 2 of them).
> 
> Can see a Hadaly with white acrylic cap and black DT on Magpixxx when my Psyclone order gets here.
> 
> View attachment 84345


I think you're right about the Hadaly with a white hat on this one, truly a beautiful piece. The P67 is the best looking REO, and this colour combo is just too epic for words!


----------



## spiv (8/2/17)

What builds do you guys put in your Hadaly for the mech squonkers?
I haven't experimented yet (it still lives on my BF Therion) so this is more to get a feel for when I do.


----------



## Spydro (8/2/17)

I always build for the joose itself in whatever atty I will run it in, for the best flavor to my tastes. So I don't use any generic builds and can't suggest a generic build for your joose or personal tastes. If you know your joose and how to get what you want from it, that will be your best guideline for running it in a Hadaly. A clue would be a build that you know works for the joose for you in a similar atty when ran on a mech.


----------



## spiv (8/2/17)

Thanks @Spydro. 

If you don't mind, I always hear you mention how you build for the atty and juice.
Would you share a DIY recipe you vape a lot and a build for a Hadaly on a mech? I'm sure guys here would love to try replicate it.

I know it's purely subjective. Everyone likes a different vape. But it would really be interesting to get your process down so others could possibly follow it to get to their perfect vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/17)

spiv said:


> Thanks @Spydro.
> 
> If you don't mind, I always hear you mention how you build for the atty and juice.
> Would you share a DIY recipe you vape a lot and a build for a Hadaly on a mech? I'm sure guys here would love to try replicate it.
> ...



I also always wonder the same thing @spiv . ive never built according to a juice but i think @Spydro has spent alot of time perfecting his preferred vape and also it can be a subjective thing as it varies from user to brand of juice used to type of coils built and material of wires used and also type of wicking material used.

Like recently i got some coils made from a friend and it really brings out the sweetness in a juice (ive been loving it on my sweet tobacco juices) and now purely use those coils on my recoil for tobacco juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (8/2/17)

@spiv, @Clouds4Days. My "process" was simply onehellofalot of trial and error at first, with lots of notes taken and continual learning what has worked for me along the way for almost 4 years now. It's gets much easier as you learn what you like and how to get it to the point that even a first guess is usually quite close to what you want. Learning it yourself is a never ending major benefit of doing it yourself that will pay bigger and bigger dividends as time goes on. C4D suggested some of them, vaping is endless variables. Personal taste is also endless variables. Why IMO everything about vaping is subjective, with personal tastes being the most subjective of all.

I bought hundreds of hyped premades the middle years, and tossed about 95% of them in the trash after trying them. Even almost all of those that I did finish the 30ml bottles of I didn't buy again. My tastes are mine alone, not what someone else's idea is of what they should be. Why I am so adamant about not using someone else's recipes for my DIY (or someone else's builds), and why mine are mine alone. I'm Old Skol and earned my perfect vapes myself, same as everything else in my life that was worth having. IMO folks are cheating themselves if they don't do the same.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## spiv (8/2/17)

Spydro said:


> @spiv, @Clouds4Days. My "process" was simply onehellofalot of trial and error at first, with lots of notes taken and continual learning what has worked for me along the way for almost 4 years now. It's gets much easier as you learn what you like and how to get it to the point that even a first guess is usually quite close to what you want. Learning it yourself is a never ending major benefit of doing it yourself that will pay bigger and bigger dividends as time goes on. C4D suggested some of them, vaping is endless variables. Personal taste is also endless variables. Why IMO everything about vaping is subjective, with personal tastes being the most subjective of all.
> 
> I bought hundreds of hyped premades the middle years, and tossed about 95% of them in the trash after trying them. Even almost all of those that I did finish the 30ml bottles of I didn't buy again. My tastes are mine alone, not what someone else's idea is of what they should be. Why I am so adamant about not using someone else's recipes for my DIY (or someone else's builds), and why mine are mine alone. I', Old Skol and earned my perfect vapes myself, same as everything else in my life that was worth having. IMO folks are cheating themselves if they don't do the same.



I completely understand. Makes perfect sense for the trial and error until you get everything just the way you like it. 

It's something we all need to do. 
It's just fascinating to see how people's perfect vapes differ. It also makes me wonder if my DIY juice needs more tweaking or my build. All part of the fun.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/17)

spiv said:


> I completely understand. Makes perfect sense for the trial and error until you get everything just the way you like it.
> 
> It's something we all need to do.
> It's just fascinating to see how people's perfect vapes differ. It also makes me wonder if my DIY juice needs more tweaking or my build. All part of the fun.



@spiv we used to smoke cigarettes that taste like kak and didn't bother now we want everything to taste amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (8/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @spiv we used to smoke cigarettes that taste like kak and didn't bother now we want everything to taste amazing



Tell me about it. It's like how people alter food recipes. I want to try everything


----------



## Daniel (8/2/17)

Sweet Xmas so many squonkers , my grail is the P67 it seems .....

Got a Lep just the other day , seems it needs daily maintenance ? Like cleaning the top part and inside (maybe due to my kak Clone Hadaly leaking or me over squonking , or the bottle not sealing ....). But it's a sturdy little mod and local is lekker! 

The Pico Squeeze is a little gem for me , and great for taking out if I drop it or lose it not breaking the bank (I'm clumsy...)

My first love will always be Lagertha , the original Reo still going strong after two years of neglect (I'm lazy....)


----------



## Genosmate (19/2/17)

Waiting for lunch beside the Lagoon.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia (20/2/17)

M5000 said:


> @Caramia awesome pics, I feel like doing a photoshoot, but first I need to get the OL16 shining like that. What do you use to clean and shine them?
> 
> @Scouse45 the Therion is lovely and it looks great, and this may be minor but the internal layout is really annoying, I haven't gotten used to it but I still use it. The HCigar VT Inbox is not as fashionable but extremely easy to live with. It's very noticeably lighter than the Therion and juicing up or changing the battery is as simple as it gets. Great feel in the hand and button layout does not conflict with the squonk bottle press at all. Also well priced and the Maze RDA that it comes with is quite neat and it has mad airflow, probably the most airflow I've used. It is the kid of Mr. Halcyon and Mrs. Therion, a perfect 50/50 mix.
> 
> ...


So sorry for this super late reply @M5000 , but suffering from internetlessness (stolen cables), and it is a business account, so I cannot even opt for change to fibre.
Thanks for the compliment, plain ol' iPhone 6s pics.
Brasso Brother, Brasso, after firstly using some elbow action with that very fine steelwool, water sandpaper (1200 grit). Athough not on my atties, that is plain microfibre love and lots of it


----------



## Stosta (20/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> Waiting for lunch beside the Lagoon.
> View attachment 85441


Pity your wife left her glass of wine in the picture, sure your beer is in your hand! 

What a lovely way to spend a Sunday afternoon though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/17)

Yip, that is awesome @Genosmate
I just look at that picture wish I was there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (20/2/17)

A Tmod Custom, A Thump and a good whisky. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir (21/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> some time out of the city...well nearby for my daughters party...ziplining over the lake!
> 
> View attachment 82438



Dude, how are the magnets on the box's doors? I watched a review on it, and they claimed the mod has shitty magnets. Your thoughts?


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Dude, how are the magnets on the box's doors? I watched a review on it, and they claimed the mod has shitty magnets. Your thoughts?


I've got small hands and use my index finger so no issues for me


----------



## Petrus (15/3/17)

This is why vaping is so good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (15/3/17)

Honestly @Clouds4Days , one thing you will regret about the Snappy is..............why you didn't order two


----------



## Deckie (15/3/17)

@Petrus do you have a link for the Snapdragon please?


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/3/17)

Deckie said:


> @Petrus do you have a link for the Snapdragon please?



Here you go @Deckie , this is where i got mine from and i think @Petrus got his also from here cause he gave me this link also last month.
http://www.vapetime.co.uk/snap-dragon-v1-5-by-eden-mods/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (15/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Here you go @Deckie , this is where i got mine from and i think @Petrus got his also from here cause he gave me this link also last month.
> http://www.vapetime.co.uk/snap-dragon-v1-5-by-eden-mods/


Thanks @Clouds4Days


----------



## Deckie (15/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Here you go @Deckie , this is where i got mine from and i think @Petrus got his also from here cause he gave me this link also last month.
> http://www.vapetime.co.uk/snap-dragon-v1-5-by-eden-mods/


Do you know if they ship to SA @Clouds4Days


----------



## Petrus (15/3/17)

Deckie said:


> @Petrus do you have a link for the Snapdragon please?


Yes Vapetime


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/3/17)

Deckie said:


> Do you know if they ship to SA @Clouds4Days



They most definetly do @Deckie i ordered mine from vapetime. 

Normal postage through Royal Air was around the £9 mark . You can email vapetime if you wish for it to be couriered for around £30


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> They most definetly do @Deckie i ordered mine from vapetime.
> 
> Normal postage through Royal Air was around the £9 mark . You can email vapetime if you wish for it to be couriered for around £30


@Deckie go the courier...post office wants to take over grant payments and all po resources will go into that


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Deckie go the courier...post office wants to take over grant payments and all po resources will go into that



I ordered mine 4 weeks ago using normal postage its already on the way to my post office.
Fastest standard postage ever. But vapetime is clued up as all necessary documents were in place so was a breeze ( no waiting for invoices etc.)


----------



## Deckie (15/3/17)

Thanks @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (31/3/17)

Time for some SVA and Odis.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryangriffon (31/3/17)

Wow! Magnificent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (31/3/17)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (31/3/17)

Caramia said:


> View attachment 90154


@Caramia, one of my favourite regulated squonker's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (31/3/17)

Petrus said:


> @Caramia, one of my favourite regulated squonker's


Agreed, I love my two to bits, always have them in my daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/17)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/4/17)

Andre said:


>


What's ur thoughts on the vtinbox @Andre ...I absolutely love mine


----------



## Andre (1/4/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> What's ur thoughts on the vtinbox @Andre ...I absolutely love mine


So impressed that I am seriously contemplating getting another one! Running it with an OL16.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/4/17)

Andre said:


> So impressed that I am seriously contemplating getting another one! Running it with an OL16.



The only issue for me is being a single cell, battery % fluctuates when u use it so I just show volts on the screen


----------



## Andre (1/4/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> The only issue for me is being a single cell, battery % fluctuates when u use it so I just show volts on the screen


My battery bar is stable, but I did download the service pack. Apparently some had a problem with it showing low battery too quickly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/4/17)

Andre said:


> My battery bar is stable, but I did download the service pack. Apparently some had a problem with it showing low battery too quickly.


How u got the service pack @Andre


----------



## Petrus (1/4/17)

@Andre, did you manage to source some spare bottles?


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/4/17)

Petrus said:


> @Andre, did you manage to source some spare bottles?



@Petrus none locally... only fasttech ($3.86 for 10)


----------



## Christos (1/4/17)

@Andre , @incredible_hullk what bottles doea it take?
My lost vape squonker came with shirty bottles so I just used an Italian bottle.


I have a few other bottles inbound to pimp my squonkers...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/4/17)

Christos said:


> @Andre , @incredible_hullk what bottles doea it take?
> My lost vape squonker came with shirty bottles so I just used an Italian bottle.
> View attachment 90208
> 
> I have a few other bottles inbound to pimp my squonkers...



@Christos 8ml bottle 53mmx18mmx18mm (hxdxw)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/4/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 90209
> 
> 
> @Christos 8ml bottle 53mmx18mmx18mm (hxdxw)


Oh poop. Those look like the dripbox bottles with the funny connector on the top and not a top cap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (1/4/17)

Time for my Tmod and Thump.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (1/4/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> How u got the service pack @Andre


Connected the Inbox without battery to my PC. Opened EScribe. Clicked on "Connect and Download Settings". After a while it showed a link with wording saying it is a service pack and do I wish to download it, which I did. Ah, I see, under Options there is a block to tick to automatically check for for service packs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/17)

Petrus said:


> @Andre, did you manage to source some spare bottles?


Yeah, as @incredible_hullk says, only at Fasttech.


----------



## Petrus (2/4/17)

@Caramia, this one is for you, I know you are the Lost Vape Queen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (2/4/17)

And another one...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (2/4/17)

Petrus said:


> @Caramia, this one is for you, I know you are the Lost Vape Queen
> View attachment 90288


Niiiiice, thanx @Petrus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (2/4/17)

spiv said:


> And another one...


And @spiv, that's a whole other level, my "other"love, thanx!


----------



## Caramia (7/4/17)

Squonk time, and some much needed Dutch Courage after this week (Zuma and the shit we're left with)
And OMG, I LOVE the VT Inbox:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Scoob (11/4/17)

Loving my DNA family right now. So chuffed with this VTinbox. Such a nice device. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Flava (14/4/17)

Last day of holiday with family.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus (14/4/17)

Me,my daughter and my squonker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/4/17)

Abt to start on dinner and testing out a new fruity red wine concoction of mine

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia (15/4/17)

Hubby took possesion of The Black

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (15/4/17)

Caramia said:


> Hubby took possesion of The Black
> View attachment 91719


You know the drill. Better burn that cotton good so he gives it back

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ash (18/4/17)

How are you guys enjoying the Hcigar Vt inbox. I am looking for the smallest regulated squonker and I am assuming this is it. Its for my hadalay which I truly am loving at this point. Just hating the dripping part of it. Any other small regulated squonkers out there, besides pico squeeze.


----------



## Petrus (18/4/17)

Ash said:


> How are you guys enjoying the Hcigar Vt inbox. I am looking for the smallest regulated squonker and I am assuming this is it. Its for my hadalay which I truly am loving at this point. Just hating the dripping part of it. Any other small regulated squonkers out there, besides pico squeeze.


@Ash, you cant go wrong, @Andre has one and is very satisfied with his.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/4/17)

Ash said:


> How are you guys enjoying the Hcigar Vt inbox. I am looking for the smallest regulated squonker and I am assuming this is it. Its for my hadalay which I truly am loving at this point. Just hating the dripping part of it. Any other small regulated squonkers out there, besides pico squeeze.



@Ash love it to bits... nice compact, handles up to 22'mm atty and nice and small. Use only this and my reo daily

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/4/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Ash love it to bits... nice compact, handles up to 22'mm atty and nice and small. Use only this and my reo daily



No 24mm @incredible_hullk ?


----------



## Ash (18/4/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Ash love it to bits... nice compact, handles up to 22'mm atty and nice and small. Use only this and my reo daily



Looks like I have to get 1 of these now. Just wish there were better colour doors though


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> No 24mm @incredible_hullk ?


It does @Clouds4Days if u can handle a tiny tiny overhang

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (7/5/17)

Hadaly on a Hellfire Shadow, on a mini safari just outside Langebaan ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (14/5/17)

Squonkers galore at our monthly Koringberg Dinner Club - Japanese streetkit food on the menu - awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Petrus (14/5/17)

Andre said:


> Squonkers galore at our monthly Koringberg Dinner Club - Japanese streetkit food on the menu - awesome.


What a beautiful collection @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/5/17)

Alegria restaurant, St Helena Bay. Last Sunday lunch with HRH, DIL and grandson. A Spier blend of Chardonnay and Pinot Noir - great with seafood.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus (24/5/17)

Andre said:


> Alegria restaurant, St Helena Bay. Last Sunday lunch with HRH, DIL and grandson. A Spier blend of Chardonnay and Pinot Noir - great with seafood.


Beautiful @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (25/5/17)

Andre said:


> Alegria restaurant, St Helena Bay. Last Sunday lunch with HRH, DIL and grandson. A Spier blend of Chardonnay and Pinot Noir - great with seafood.


Wow that looks like a great place for a lunch. All that's missing is a giant beer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (16/6/17)

Time for SVA, Odis and a Weber.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Petrus (16/6/17)

Still one of my favourites, Therion BF, Kryten and a nice place....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Scouse45 (16/6/17)

Petrus said:


> Time for SVA, Odis and a Weber.
> View attachment 98293


One of the nicest squonk setups I've ever seen bud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/17)

Petrus said:


> Still one of my favourites, Therion BF, Kryten and a nice place....
> View attachment 98299



Lekker @Petrus 

That beard is starting to grow - soon we won't recognise you!!
hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (16/6/17)

Silver said:


> Lekker @Petrus
> 
> That beard is starting to grow - soon we won't recognise you!!
> hehe


I start to prep for our Church Christmas festival. I am going to be Santa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (16/6/17)

Petrus said:


> I start to prep for our Church Christmas festival. I am going to be Santa.


Need to work on that boep to be santa

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (1/7/17)

Time for some rugby.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (1/7/17)

Petrus said:


> Time for some rugby.
> View attachment 99885



Great!
Enjoy it @Petrus !!
What juice you got there for the rugby?


----------



## Petrus (1/7/17)

Silver said:


> Great!
> Enjoy it @Petrus !!
> What juice you got there for the rugby?


Some God Milk @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/17)

Petrus said:


> Some God Milk @Silver



Enjoy it @Petrus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (1/7/17)

Time for a Sloppy Joe

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (4/8/17)

I finally bent and got a "real" sqounker, but as usual Ross at Vape Cartel made the shafting not that unpleasant. For R1700 excellent price, best I could fine. Always great service there.

So here I have it all... The Cthulhu Gaia on the VT Inbox. What an awesome RDTA this little one. Small chamber, lovely taste. And it has a squonk pin, so you can fill the tiny 2ml tank from the bottom. @Rob Fisher you should really try this one, it is dinner... R400 at https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/crazy-sale/products/gaia-rdta

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (21/9/17)

Caramia said:


> It is a squonker's world:
> View attachment 82334
> View attachment 82335
> View attachment 82336
> ...



@Caramia - seeing that you are a bit of a Therion expert; what is a good size atty. Considering a goon 24, kryten and a hadaly 22 - just want to find out what looks best according to you (also; what atty would u recommend). Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia (21/9/17)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> @Caramia - seeing that you are a bit of a Therion expert; what is a good size atty. Considering a goon 24, kryten and a hadaly 22 - just want to find out what looks best according to you (also; what atty would u recommend). Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hadaly hands down! 
Being single battery, the Therion struggles a bit with with the big, duals ( maybe it's just me), but I prefer my Hadaly any day anyway - oodles of flavour, easy to build, it just is THE atty!
Goon can also be a little airy and needs some power, but goes huge on clouds with the right build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (21/9/17)

Krönig and Armageddon.... 3 mm fused Clapton 12mg Bora Bora........

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (21/9/17)

Caramia said:


> Hadaly hands down!
> Being single battery, the Therion struggles a bit with with the big, duals ( maybe it's just me), but I prefer my Hadaly any day anyway - oodles of flavour, easy to build, it just is THE atty!
> Goon can also be a little airy and needs some power, but goes huge on clouds with the right build.



Thanks @Caramia. The Hadaly seems almost impossible to find though, any recommendations for second best?


----------



## Caramia (21/9/17)

BlakMAgICIAN said:


> Thanks @Caramia. The Hadaly seems almost impossible to find though, any recommendations for second best?


The SXK clone is more readily available (and basically exactly like the authentic, flavour is the same, but the clamps are a little tricky), but apparently the Shenray version is better.


----------



## Caramia (21/9/17)

o ja, the Flave and Pulse also got good reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (21/9/17)

Hahaaa I’m not good at photos man but I’m loving this setup

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/17)

Not really out and about... more like in and Pit Stopping with Squonkers!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (15/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not really out and about... more like in and Pit Stopping with Squonkers!
> View attachment 110469


Man oh man ... I'd have a hard time choosing between that Flave and Entheon.
The Entheon has all the hype but that Flave just looks stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (16/10/17)

TheV said:


> Man oh man ... I'd have a hard time choosing between that Flave and Entheon.
> The Entheon has all the hype but that Flave just looks stunning!


They are both equally good


----------



## Jengz (16/10/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus (20/10/17)

BOOM!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

Petrus said:


> BOOM!!!
> View attachment 111031



Hahahaha. Thats exactly how i feel at this stage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Flava (20/10/17)

Chilling with the family, a Vape and a cold one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (20/10/17)

Petrus said:


> BOOM!!!
> View attachment 111031


Good thing it's not the Krönig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (20/10/17)

To find the perfect atty for a mod has always been a challenge. Now I have!! Flavour for days. 
KRÖNIG AND THUMP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## JB1987 (21/10/17)

A pre-beer before heading to a bierfest at the local German Club

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JB1987 (21/10/17)

And on to the Bierfest!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (21/10/17)

On to the second job of the day and a great combo for this kaaaaaaaaakest traffic

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (21/10/17)

A Runt Day

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/10/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Huffapuff (8/12/17)

Early December break in the Kogelberg reserve.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus (22/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/12/17)

I took the following pics on my trip last week. Didnt have a chance to post.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/12/17)

Great photos @Clouds4Days !
Thanks for sharing
Looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (5/1/18)

My last stop before home. What a trip.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (5/1/18)

Classic @Petrus !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (6/1/18)

Almost forgot about my breakfast

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (6/1/18)

Some late night/early morning ice cream.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (14/1/18)

My Runt... Whisky... SVA...and a braai.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905 (14/1/18)

No mod visible for obvious reasons...but damn it was good!




My beard had almost as much Ice Cream as I did!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst (15/2/18)

I love me a good squonker. And the gloom is absolutely amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## JB1987 (16/2/18)

Still loving the Monark

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (19/2/18)

Early morning, empty parking lot....

Loving this little Luna squonker.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Soutie (1/3/18)

I would usually post with my pico but it has has subsequently died a valiant death so the Athena will have to do. Had a lovely walk this afternoon with my darling wife, daughter and Athena in the woods near where we live. 




And then to be finished with a pint at the local pub, no mod in this photo though.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Caramia (1/3/18)

Soutie said:


> I would usually post with my pico but it has has subsequently died a valiant death so the Athena will have to do. Had a lovely walk this afternoon with my darling wife, daughter and Athena in the woods near where we live.
> View attachment 124311
> View attachment 124312
> View attachment 124313
> ...


RIP little Pico
It is gorgeous the snow, just got some pics from the family in Ireland, and apparently a blizzard on its way as well
Anywhoo, hope yous enjoyed that pint

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/3/18)

Soutie said:


> I would usually post with my pico but it has has subsequently died a valiant death so the Athena will have to do. Had a lovely walk this afternoon with my darling wife, daughter and Athena in the woods near where we live.
> View attachment 124311
> View attachment 124312
> View attachment 124313
> ...



Lovely @Soutie 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (3/3/18)

Spent the day in @Hooked's side of the world. Did the Buffelsfontein 4x4 route.

Glad to be home after a very hot and sandy day.




Regards

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (4/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Spent the day in @Hooked's side of the world. Did the Buffelsfontein 4x4 route.
> 
> Glad to be home after a very hot and sandy day.
> 
> ...



@Raindance If you do it again, let me know. I'm about 10 mins. from Buffeslfontein and I can meet you there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (4/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Raindance If you do it again, let me know. I'm about 10 mins. from Buffeslfontein and I can meet you there.


Great will do, there are some more tracks up there we may visit sometime as well. How busy is the Yzer campsite weekdays during off season? Took a quick peek in there and looks lovely. Is fishing allowed off the beach there, saw a lovely spot right across the campsite, where all those mussel shells are washed out.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Great will do, there are some more tracks up there we may visit sometime as well. How busy is the Yzer campsite weekdays during off season? Took a quick peek in there and looks lovely. Is fishing allowed off the beach there, saw a lovely spot right across the campsite, where all those mussel shells are washed out.
> 
> Regards



You were right here in Yzer?! Oh, thank you for letting me know - after the fact!

Do you mean the Yzer Caravan Park? Out of season weekdays not busy at all. I don't know about fishing, but I'll find out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Great will do, there are some more tracks up there we may visit sometime as well. How busy is the Yzer campsite weekdays during off season? Took a quick peek in there and looks lovely. Is fishing allowed off the beach there, saw a lovely spot right across the campsite, where all those mussel shells are washed out.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance Sorry for the late reply. As far as the caravan park is concerned you're allowed to fish, but they don't know if you need a permit and the permit would depend on which fish you're fishing for. Note: the caravan park does not allow day-visitors, so you would have to overnight there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (9/3/18)

Some cardboard burgers and an orange juice.

But an amazing vape


Burger and fries are finnished thou

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Some cardboard burgers and an orange juice.
> 
> But an amazing vape
> View attachment 125285
> ...



Is the cardboard referring to McDonalds @antonherbst ?
If so i tend to agree
But the McD chips are very good for me
(I like chips)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (9/3/18)

Silver said:


> Is the cardboard referring to McDonalds @antonherbst ?
> If so i tend to agree
> But the McD chips are very good for me
> (I like chips)



Yes Silver it is correct. And totally agree the chips are great and also they have a mean orange juice to wash the cardboard down with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Yes Silver it is correct. And totally agree the chips are great and also they have a mean orange juice to wash the cardboard down with.



Cardboard is a great description for their normal burger!
I end up going for the Big Mac because at least its slightly thicker cardboard and a bit less "cardboardy"
Chips are great! Am getting hungry now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (9/3/18)

Silver said:


> Cardboard is a great description for their normal burger!
> I end up going for the Big Mac because at least its slightly thicker cardboard and a bit less "cardboardy"
> Chips are great! Am getting hungry now



I dont think its hunger you feeling Silver. Its a “oh how i would love a gloom squonker” feeling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (9/3/18)

Silver said:


> Cardboard is a great description for their normal burger!
> I end up going for the Big Mac because at least its slightly thicker cardboard and a bit less "cardboardy"
> Chips are great! Am getting hungry now



Silver next time you are at McDs grab a chips and your favourite milkshake,dip the chips in the shake!Its bloody nice,me and the wife always get crazy looks with this ha it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Silver next time you are at McDs grab a chips and your favourite milkshake,dip the chips in the shake!Its bloody nice,me and the wife always get crazy looks with this ha it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Will think of you next time I go to McD @Jp1905 
But I don't think I could dip a chip into a milkshake. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (10/3/18)

Silver said:


> Will think of you next time I go to McD @Jp1905
> But I don't think I could dip a chip into a milkshake. Lol



Lol I thought the same,until I dipped one!It basically tastes like a waffle and ice cream!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (10/3/18)

Silver said:


> Is the cardboard referring to McDonalds @antonherbst ?
> If so i tend to agree
> But the McD chips are very good for me
> (I like chips)


I would sell my soul for regte slap tjips those that got wraped in a news paper (ime so rond and gesond because of chips)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905 (11/3/18)

My two buddies for todays baby shopping with the wife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/3/18)

Literally everything in this picture was made possible by @KieranD and his team at VapeCartel.

Thank you guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> View attachment 125868
> Literally everything in this picture was made possible by @KieranD and his team at VapeCartel.
> 
> Thank you guys!


Where is that @jpzx12rturbo ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Where is that @jpzx12rturbo ?


I is in Zanzibar!

Royal Zanzibar beach resort to be more specific

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> I is in Zanzibar!


Courtesy of Vape Cartel? Nice!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (14/3/18)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> View attachment 125868
> Literally everything in this picture was made possible by @KieranD and his team at VapeCartel.
> 
> Thank you guys!



Enjoy the trip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Courtesy of Vape Cartel? Nice!!!!


Courtesy of Vape Cartel!
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991 (14/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Where is that @jpzx12rturbo ?


me thinks Zanzibar

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (14/3/18)

@jpzx12rturbo 
Hope you are having the absolute time of your life man!!! 

Still jealous I didn't get to go!!! The pic is hitting me up with all sorts of FOMO!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/18)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> View attachment 125868
> Literally everything in this picture was made possible by @KieranD and his team at VapeCartel.
> 
> Thank you guys!



That's amazing @jpzx12rturbo !
Enjoy it!!

Big ups to Vape Cartel, wow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (15/3/18)

Testing out the Dead Rabbit SQ on the Monark after a hellish day at work.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/18)

JB1987 said:


> Testing out the Dead Rabbit SQ on the Monark after a hellish day at work.
> 
> View attachment 126086



Looks appealing @JB1987 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/3/18)

JB1987 said:


> Testing out the Dead Rabbit SQ on the Monark after a hellish day at work.
> 
> View attachment 126086


What’s the SQ like @JB1987? I’ve been eyeballing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (16/3/18)

Worst chips ever... Burger wasn't bad...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (16/3/18)

Daniel said:


> Worst chips ever... Burger wasn't bad...
> 
> View attachment 126160


Those look like VooPoo chips?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (16/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Those look like VooPoo chips?
> 
> Regards


Copied wimpy chip failure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (16/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Copied wimpy chip failure


You've been cloned? Unintentionally, promise!

Lol

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/18)

Daniel said:


> Worst chips ever... Burger wasn't bad...
> 
> View attachment 126160



Sorry to hear @Daniel 
Its really sad when the chips arent good 
I know the feeling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Yas786 (23/3/18)

Out driving around with my hotcig rsq with the entheon rda, vaping some purple cheesecake juice by Mamasan.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst (29/3/18)

Having a meet and pick up meet with @UzziTherion always starts the mind thinkin. Thanks for the only mikro rda in SA. Ill post more details later.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## UzziTherion (29/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Having a meet and pick up meet with @UzziTherion always starts the mind thinkin. Thanks for the only mikro rda in SA. Ill post more details later.
> 
> View attachment 127460



Was good seeing you my brother, enjoy your new RDA, many happy vapes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/18)

The mrs spoilt me with an RSQ and a dead rabbit SQ for my birthday so I can FINALLY post here as well

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Yas786 (1/4/18)

Another day out with my rebel mods dna75c 20700 squonk mod. Put the entheon rda on it, but went with the all black hadeon cap which really brings out the flavour. 

Currently got a .33ohm alien coil and vaping some drip hacks pineapple blitz, which is delicious. 

Vaping in temp mode on the dna75c, gotta say the temp mode on the dna75c chip is superb.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (2/4/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Mahir (7/4/18)

It's always cloudy in Squonkville

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jp1905 (10/4/18)

First day of leave,just landed in Durban.First stop from the airport,visit to @BigGuy at Sirvape.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## skola (10/4/18)

Yas786 said:


> View attachment 127705
> Another day out with my rebel mods dna75c 20700 squonk mod. Put the entheon rda on it, but went with the all black hadeon cap which really brings out the flavour.
> 
> Currently got a .33ohm alien coil and vaping some drip hacks pineapple blitz, which is delicious.
> ...


This mod looks cool! Do you still have your RSQ? I'd like to see them side by side if you do please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (10/4/18)

@Jp1905 Sorry we didn't get to chat caught me at hectic time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yas786 (12/4/18)

skola said:


> This mod looks cool! Do you still have your RSQ? I'd like to see them side by side if you do please.



Hey skola sorry just saw your message. 

Yes I still my rsq, still love it as much as my rebel mods squonker. 

The rsq is slightly smaller in the hand, the rebel mods squonk mod I have is a fair bit longer when in the hand but without the battery and an rda on it, it’s very light as you can imagine being that it’s made from nylon and 3D printed. 

Here’s a few quick pics of them side by side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yas786 (12/4/18)

skola said:


> This mod looks cool! Do you still have your RSQ? I'd like to see them side by side if you do please.



Hey skola sorry just saw your message. 

Yes I still my rsq, still love it as much as my rebel mods squonker. 

The rsq is slightly smaller in the hand, the rebel mods squonk mod I have is a fair bit longer when in the hand but without the battery and an rda on it, it’s very light as you can imagine being that it’s made from nylon and 3D printed. 

Here’s a few quick pics of them side by side. 

View attachment 128839
View attachment 128840
View attachment 128841

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (13/4/18)

Yas786 said:


> Hey skola sorry just saw your message.
> 
> Yes I still my rsq, still love it as much as my rebel mods squonker.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud! That's not bad at all. The RSQ is quite small so comparatively the Rebel is a good size. Usually the more commercial DNA squonkers have a slightly higher profile and this one looks quite short which is nice. I'm sure this will be even better once the reply function comes out for the 75c chip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (13/4/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/4/18)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yas786 (13/4/18)

skola said:


> Thanks bud! That's not bad at all. The RSQ is quite small so comparatively the Rebel is a good size. Usually the more commercial DNA squonkers have a slightly higher profile and this one looks quite short which is nice. I'm sure this will be even better once the reply function comes out for the 75c chip.



Yep that’s what I’m waiting on now, one of the main reasons I bought a dna75c mod. 

Hopefully won’t be too long before it’s unleashed. Heard it was going to be early May when they release it for the dna75c chipsets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (21/4/18)

WWE at the Dome

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Chilli (23/4/18)



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (23/4/18)

Thats cool @Chilli 

PS - love the avatar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli (23/4/18)

@Silver Thanks dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joshthecarver (24/4/18)

Post dog walk coffee run. And yes, the dogs do sit on chairs

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (24/4/18)

At my favourite burger joint (and I've had burgers!) - BGR in Rosebank.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## w1tw0lf (28/4/18)

Nature's valley with some local craft beer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## JB1987 (29/4/18)

Morning hike in Dullstroom with the Monark and Recurve

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (29/4/18)

Great photo @JB1987 
Theres that Recurve!
Aah, looks good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## w1tw0lf (1/5/18)

Enjoying the sunset at stormsriver mouth camp.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (2/5/18)

w1tw0lf said:


> Enjoying the sunset at stormsriver mouth camp.


Jealous!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/18)

My travel buddy for the day. It seems to be taking the permanent spot in hand instead of my B.B.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Raindance (8/5/18)

At last managed to track these guys down. 


Grew up in Kenridge yet took me three attempts to find them.

Regards

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (9/5/18)

Traveled down the Shannon Waterways for the past couple of days with some mates .... the craic was brilliant. _Spot me traveling squonker in a couple of photos_.



Captain johan



Moored at Lough Key for lunch - the Weber on deck (the Irish can also braai)



Late afternoon braai moored at Carrick on Shannon



One of the many stops at small towns

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (9/5/18)

Thats so cool @johan 
Must have been fun!
Braai on the boat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (12/5/18)

flave22 at table 22


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (12/5/18)

Braaing on a boat, too awesome!! @johan

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

w1tw0lf said:


> Nature's valley with some local craft beer.


Very cool pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (13/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 131826



Awesome picture @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

Silver said:


> Awesome picture @Paul33


Thanks @Silver

I missed my calling it seems

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (26/5/18)

The brothers unite
@UzziTherion 
@RenaldoRheeder 
@Moey_Ismail 
@antonherbst 
@akhalz 



It was an epic vape meet

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (26/5/18)

Thats awesome @antonherbst
I was wanting to join you guys and was chatting to @RenaldoRheeder about it - but unfortunately i just couldnt make it
Next time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/5/18)

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @antonherbst
> I was wanting to join you guys and was chatting to @RenaldoRheeder about it - but unfortunately i just couldnt make it
> Next time



Maybe on a next one there could be plans made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/5/18)

It was only when I saw the hazards of everyone in my rear view mirror, that I remembered I took the Goon today.

Potch...bra.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (8/6/18)

After work kuier with work mates.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Raindance (17/6/18)

Some off-road action yesterday. The cloud chucking Coppervape and Recurve combo went with. The recent rain caused some rock slides with this monster blocking the road. Got it moved enough to just just get the cars past it and a sheer drop at the side of the road. A grade 3 route with 10 meters of it being grade 5+, LOL.


Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (20/6/18)

Inside the Singing Pub - Small town of Downings in rural county Donegal with me traveling squonker:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (20/6/18)

johan said:


> View attachment 135965
> 
> 
> Inside the Singing Pub - Small town of Downings in rural county Donegal with me traveling squonker:
> ...


Where is the Reo @johan?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/6/18)

Sparkling wine from South Africa, Limelight mod from Serbia, and a special Irish Coffee e-juice from Malaysia. 

Relaxing after a scrumptious lunch from my Spanish friend Gabriel Fuster. 

A truly international day here in Nigeria 










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (20/6/18)

Andre said:


> Where is the Reo @johan?



At the lab Andre - the chinese tin squonker serves me well during traveling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (20/6/18)

@johan now that is what a small town supposed to look like! looks amazing...like those small viby Irish pubs in a movie! lol
What squonker is that bud? Pico Squeeze?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (20/6/18)

@Ruwaid yes its Pico Squeeze with RM2 RDA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/6/18)

Happy happy @RenaldoRheeder enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Happy happy @RenaldoRheeder enjoy!



Thanks 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/6/18)

Love the photos @johan and @RenaldoRheeder 

@johan, that RM2 looks at home on the little pico squeeze!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (23/6/18)

Afternoon stroll with this beaut

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Asif (25/6/18)

A cloudy day in Cape Town!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (25/6/18)

Where is that @Asif ?
Looks like its near the waterfront with the Wheel in the background?

Edit - maybe not - looks like the wheel but might not be...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/6/18)

My newest mod. 

On our way out into town for dinner

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Asif (25/6/18)

Silver said:


> Where is that @Asif ?
> Looks like its near the waterfront with the Wheel in the background?
> 
> Edit - maybe not - looks like the wheel but might not be...



I think i know what view you talking about but its not that.
its on the other side of the mountain. In kenilworth. The clouds and the sun make it very blurry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asif (26/6/18)

Silver said:


> Where is that @Asif ?
> Looks like its near the waterfront with the Wheel in the background?
> 
> Edit - maybe not - looks like the wheel but might not be...




Here is a better picture of yesterday's view....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance (26/6/18)

Asif said:


> Here is a better picture of yesterday's view....
> View attachment 136681


Shopping centre across the road from McCarty Suzuki Kenilworth? Not sure what its called.?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asif (26/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Shopping centre across the road from McCarty Suzuki Kenilworth? Not sure what its called.?
> 
> Regards


Its called Kenilworth centre lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (28/6/18)

Grabbing a quick snack.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (28/6/18)

RayDeny said:


> Grabbing a quick snack.
> 
> View attachment 136944


That mod looks super sexy. Many happy vapes on that lady.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (13/7/18)

Our first coffee date with little one tagging along!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver (14/7/18)

That is marvellous @Jp1905 
All the best !

PS - Wimpy coffee is great

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny (14/7/18)

A quick cupa and a new book for the plane tomorrow, I know the drip tip is not matchy but it is just sooooo comfy.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (14/7/18)

Jp1905 said:


> Our first coffee date with little one tagging along!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one @Jp1905 , hope you and wife and the little one enjoyed the outing! Great to see that the old SA tradition of Wimpy is still going strong. Best place for a breakfast and the best coffee ever imho. Mega!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905 (14/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Nice one @Jp1905 , hope you and wife and the little one enjoyed the outing! Great to see that the old SA tradition of Wimpy is still going strong. Best place for a breakfast and the best coffee ever imho. Mega!!!



Farmhouse Breakfast FTW!!!And Hashbrowns!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Petrus (15/7/18)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## antonherbst (17/7/18)

On the job the gloom is a work horse

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Bulldog (17/7/18)

You must be feeling on top of the world @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (17/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> You must be feeling on top of the world @antonherbst



Something like that. 

With a vape like this its not gloom but pure joy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (21/7/18)

Nice Wimpy breakfast, Coffee and Vape with my Fiance this morning when we where at Bronkhorstspruit

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (21/7/18)

Making me hungry @Constantbester 
Those Wimpy breakfasts are great!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir (21/7/18)

Wife treated me to a farewell supper of epic proportions. I was coerced to indulge in starts as well as dessert along with this giant lazy aged rump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (21/7/18)

Why is she kicking you out @Amir? 
Dinner looks delicious though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Amir (22/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> Why is she kicking you out @Amir?
> Dinner looks delicious though.



I leave for Saudi Arabia on Tuesday. I’ll be gone 6 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/7/18)

Amir said:


> I leave for Saudi Arabia on Tuesday. I’ll be gone 6 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wishing you safe travels @Amir
But seriously, we need to discuss that schedule of yours, are you ever going to make VapeCon?
You will be missed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (22/7/18)

Silver said:


> Wishing you safe travels @Amir
> But seriously, we need to discuss that schedule of yours, are you ever going to make VapeCon?
> You will be missed



Thank you @Silver

At the rate the Islamic calendar matches up against the Gregorian calendar... I’d bet on missing next year as well but being at Vape con in 2020 if it stays in August. If it’s September next year I’ll definitely be there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (17/8/18)

Not out and about at all. Way to cold!




Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (10/9/18)

Nothing like a pork belly on the Weber and having the lime light shine down.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance (29/9/18)

The steak was gone but I left @Silver some chippies...



Was last Tuesday. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/18)

Ah thanks @Raindance 
That looks good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

I did some cloud spotting today

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jp1905 (10/10/18)

@Rob Fisher and @Silver would be proud of this pic.

Having a munch at Sirloin with the family.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (10/10/18)

Jp1905 said:


> @Rob Fisher and @Silver would be proud of this pic.
> 
> Having a munch at Sirloin with the family.



Man, that looks AMAZING @Jp1905 
Now Im hungry!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (15/10/18)

Something strangely satisfying about hitting small balls with long sticks. Two hours of which turns out to be a rather serious workout.


Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Anvil (22/10/18)

Saturday treated me quite well. Got a chance to partake in the Jaguar Performance Tour at Dezzi Raceway, and drive their latest toys around the track. Took my own performance mod along for the day, the Drone BF/Drop Dead combo.




The 2 on the right are the absolutely brutal F-Type SVR, 430kw supercharged V8 monsters. The sound from these when you floor the throttle is something else.



As a bonus, half-way through the day we were joined by the IBV Supercar club who also brought some beautiful machines to join the fun.



And lastly the obligatory "one day when I win the lotto" pic:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/11/18)

Up early this morning - earned my red wine for the weekend. So time for breakfast. 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## UzziTherion (9/11/18)

TGIF


UV

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (20/11/18)

Lake Kipopo, Lubumbashi, DRC

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (20/11/18)

vicTor said:


> Lake Kipopo, Lubumbashi, DRC
> 
> View attachment 151736
> 
> View attachment 151738


Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (21/11/18)

Lubumbashi, the Democratic Republic

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (21/11/18)

Thanks for sharing the cool photos from DRC @vicTor !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## UzziTherion (1/12/18)

I’ll just leave this here








UV

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## UzziTherion (2/12/18)

We Vape local because local is lekker

Have an awesome Sunday Fam

#****Clones







UV

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (15/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (15/12/18)

Looks good @JurgensSt 
What's in the glass and what's in the squonker?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (15/12/18)

Silver said:


> Looks good @JurgensSt
> What's in the glass and what's in the squonker?


Coffee freezo with Grandslam.

Plane not over yet for a "Adult beverage" 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (20/12/18)

At a cold and dark Belfast pub (The Jailhouse) after visiting the xmas market

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Jp1905 (24/12/18)

A nice snap from Saturdays spit,completely forgot to share!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/12/18)

Hangover hoener, Blackwoods

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/12/18)

So yum

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (30/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> So yum
> 
> View attachment 154832



Show us the chips @Paul33 !!!
hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (30/12/18)

Silver said:


> Show us the chips @Paul33 !!!
> hehe


You’ll be in your element @Silver 

It’s a MOUNTAIN of chips!!!!

But they gone now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo (30/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> So yum
> 
> View attachment 154832


Yip best fisa chips in Toti !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/12/18)

Gringo said:


> Yip best fisa chips in Toti !!!


I need to try the Toti one, this is the one in Hillcrest and it’s one of my wife and my favorites. Such good food.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> I need to try the Toti one, this is the one in Hillcrest and it’s one of my wife and my favorites. Such good food.



Toti, HillCrest

Man, how could I have missed both when I was in Toti and visited @Rob Fisher in Hillcrest
Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dsmerrills (1/1/19)

This Berry Bomb is some very nice juice! "Sour Strawberry" been really impressed with the Vgod range of juices!





Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapingB (1/1/19)

Love VGOD juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/1/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/1/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/1/19)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (5/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 155148



That looks so peaceful @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
Lovely

Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (5/1/19)

Afternoon out at Spier wine farm. Lovely way too spend the day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Salamander (6/1/19)

Nichol End marina in Keswick UK. Bleak and Misty day

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (6/1/19)

Salamander said:


> Nichol End marina in Keswick UK. Bleak and Misty day
> View attachment 155232


Beutifull day I would say. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/1/19)

My fishing buddy caught 4, dad 0

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt (6/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> My fishing buddy caught 4, dad 0
> View attachment 155240
> View attachment 155241


Well done young lady 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/2/19)

Beautiful day in the Bay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (12/2/19)

Zambia side

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (17/2/19)

Fun at the girls office






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (17/2/19)

Nice office @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## w1tw0lf (3/3/19)

Best way to wake up in the mornings....





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (13/3/19)

Work projects brings you to special places in our country. 




Enjoyed it so much i had to get a case of them for home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (13/3/19)

@antonherbst - that setup and mod is a real looker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/3/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 161613



Nice @Jean claude Vaaldamme !
Is that Sun City?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/3/19)

Silver said:


> Nice @Jean claude Vaaldamme !
> Is that Sun City?


Yes spend the night there and there is 1000's of places to take pretty pictures with your mod, but only remembered today when we left to take one. Should have handcheck yesterday at Valley of the waves with a few gstrings in the background, but was scared the wife handchecks me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Amir (25/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes spend the night there and there is 1000's of places to take pretty pictures with your mod, but only remembered today when we left to take one. Should have handcheck yesterday at Valley of the waves with a few gstrings in the background, but was scared the wife handchecks me.



Next thing u know... you’re the one in the background with the bikini on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (25/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes spend the night there and there is 1000's of places to take pretty pictures with your mod, but only remembered today when we left to take one. Should have handcheck yesterday at Valley of the waves with a few gstrings in the background, but was scared the wife handchecks me.



Classic!
haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/5/19)

Rietvlei


And some oil fried mini eisbeins at Blackwoods

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Paul33 (8/6/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (8/6/19)

Great photo @Paul33

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/6/19)

Silver said:


> Great photo @Paul33


Thanks @Silver 

My iPhone gets the credit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> My iPhone gets the credit



Lining up the dripping against the sun in the background. It’s nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (8/6/19)

Back after a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/19)

Silver said:


> Lining up the dripping against the sun in the background. It’s nice


Up close aliens in the pulse. Flavour was kak but pics came out alright.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/19)

Lovely @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (9/6/19)

Paul33 said:


> Up close aliens in the pulse. Flavour was kak but pics came out alright.
> 
> View attachment 168781
> View attachment 168782



very cool photos !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/6/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix (21/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 169968


 
So jealous right now! This and your Braai pic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (21/6/19)

Asterix said:


> So jealous right now! This and your Braai pic.



Only way it could be any better would be that buffalo on the braai 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (22/6/19)

Amir said:


> Only way it could be any better would be that buffalo on the braai
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Im sure your team of 23 strong men would devour it in seconds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (3/7/19)

out to Nelspruit area, work, not leisure

Simple EX on duty

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CaliGuy (3/7/19)

vicTor said:


> out to Nelspruit area, work, not leisure
> 
> Simple EX on duty
> 
> View attachment 171178



The traveling Mini Volcano strikes again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (9/7/19)

Maputo, chilling (actually working)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

vicTor said:


> Maputo, chilling (actually working)
> 
> View attachment 171684



Well you have a flipping lekka job then. Enjoy Mozambique, I still want to go there at some point in my life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (9/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Well you have a flipping lekka job then. Enjoy Mozambique, I still want to go there at some point in my life.



It's hard work ! ...lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/7/19)

vicTor said:


> Maputo, chilling (actually working)
> 
> View attachment 171684



Where is the Tipo and Murangu?????

Enjoy Mozambique!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/7/19)

Coffee break






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Coffee break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The resin Wasp Nano is matching the luxotic panels gorgeously. Nice setup you got there sir!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (14/7/19)

Grand Guru said:


> The resin Wasp Nano is matching the luxotic panels gorgeously. Nice setup you got there sir!


Thank you

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/7/19)

Hangover hoener for starter and Gwarra gwarra steak for main

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (13/8/19)

Lake Kariba

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt (9/9/19)

Squonk fishing






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (9/9/19)

That is classic @JurgensSt !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (10/9/19)

out and about in my garden

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (10/9/19)

vicTor said:


> out and about in my garden
> 
> View attachment 177355


Pulse BF looking gorgeous with the matching RDA cap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/9/19)

Relax Spidey it's just a squonker. I think every super hero needs at least one.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (10/9/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Pulse BF looking gorgeous with the matching RDA cap!



And the juice looks like a good match too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (1/10/19)

Eswatini !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre (2/10/19)

Bushman's Cave Bergteater, near Clanwilliam in the Cederberg.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance (13/10/19)

What a great day for a round!

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (13/10/19)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 180158
> 
> 
> What a great day for a round!
> ...



Awesome @Raindance !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (30/10/19)

good morning Lusaka !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (28/11/19)

some Spiced Orange in the rolling hills of Eswatini, yum yum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (29/11/19)

vicTor said:


> some Spiced Orange in the rolling hills of Eswatini, yum yum
> 
> View attachment 184005


Is that an home Brew? @vicTor ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (29/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Is that an home Brew? @vicTor ?



hi, no, it is one of the Pied Piper juices, all credit goes to @GSM500 

I love it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (4/12/19)

Lekker man, lekker!

Regards.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (28/12/19)

Richards Bay

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (30/1/20)

in the Kingdom

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/2/20)

Neetlingshof

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/2/20)

Such a nice location

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/2/20)

Time for some golf

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/2/20)

This week is just 2 long.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/2/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> This week is just 2 long.
> View attachment 191067



Looks like a good week. I wouldn't mind it to be long 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/2/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Looks like a good week. I wouldn't mind it to be long
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's not finished yet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (2/11/20)

Exactly one year back - Barcelona

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## Christos (2/11/20)

Caramia said:


> Exactly one year back - Barcelona
> View attachment 212449


Welcome back. We missed you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (2/11/20)

Christos said:


> Welcome back. We missed you


Thank you @Christos, ‘tis good te be back

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/11/20)

Caramia said:


> Thank you @Christos, ‘tis good te be back


Hey welcome back to vapers paradise @Caramia

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/11/20)

Caramia said:


> Exactly one year back - Barcelona
> View attachment 212449


About time you made an appearance again. Really nice to have you back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------

